# Bush allowed 9/11 to happen and showed the world how stupid America is



## hangover (Apr 19, 2015)

First of all 9/11 was the worse fail in U.S. history. Then Shrub lied about yellow cake in Iraq and invaded, which was an equal fail. Then the voters gave Shrub a second term to do even more damage, destroying all U.S. credibility and integrity, and destroying the economy of the U.S. and the rest of the world.

And all the cons can do is whine about Benghazi.

This country just might be stupid enough to put another con in the White House.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 19, 2015)

I realize it's Sunday and a slow news day but this....again?


----------



## Anathema (Apr 19, 2015)

hangover said:


> First of all 9/11 was the worse fail in U.S. history. Then Shrub lied about yellow cake in Iraq and invaded, which was an equal fail. Then the voters gave Shrub a second term to do even more damage, destroying all U.S. credibility and integrity, and destroying the economy of the U.S. and the rest of the world.
> 
> And all the cons can do is whine about Benghazi.
> 
> This country just might be stupid enough to put another con in the White House.



Iraq had nothing to do with WMD's or oil. It had everything to do with the Iraqi plan to attempt to assassinate Bush's father. The WMD angle was a rehearsal herring as the stupid people in this nation would not have otherwise approved the invasion.

Benghazi was a massive fail as well.

It would be nice to see a REAL Conservative in the White House, if the GOP can find one.


----------



## blastoff (Apr 19, 2015)

Allowed 9/11 to happen?  Clown, when did you escape the loony bin?


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 19, 2015)

No, asshole.  Get it right:
Bush conspired with Israel to blow up the towers and blame it on the Muslims so he could invade Iraq.  He was pissed at Saddam Hussein because Saddam plotted to kill BUsh's father.  Saddam was put in office by the Pope, whom the Saudis hated because he is hiding Islamic artifacts in the Vatican.  Since Bush's grandfather was friends with ibn Saud as well as Adolph Hitler Bush sided with the Saudis.
All of this was really a cover up because it was about to be announced that the Loch Ness monster was really Elvis in disguise and Elvis and Jim Morrison were hanging out together with Czar Nicholas in a Paris cafe.
Got it now, maggot?


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 19, 2015)

Actually the final how stupid can Americans be, was answered when Obama got reelected. We are screwed with the intelligence of the American voter. I mean Hillary?


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Apr 19, 2015)

I wouldn't call 911 a huge fail.  In fact I would consider it a huge success.  Look how many people subserviently bought into the propaganda and bullshit and mass indoctrination.
​


----------



## EatMorChikin (Apr 19, 2015)

hangover said:


> First of all 9/11 was the worse fail in U.S. history. Then Shrub lied about yellow cake in Iraq and invaded, which was an equal fail. Then the voters gave Shrub a second term to do even more damage, destroying all U.S. credibility and integrity, and destroying the economy of the U.S. and the rest of the world.
> 
> And all the cons can do is whine about Benghazi.
> 
> This country just might be stupid enough to put another con in the White House.



2 can keep a secret is one is dead. How many secrets would have to be kept in something like that? You must have a permanent hangover, and have no functioning brain cells. Such a waste of carbon based life.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 19, 2015)

hangover said:


> Bush allowed 9/11 to happen and showed the world how stupid America is



Sure he did, just like FDR allowed Pearl Harbor to happen, right?


----------



## Freewill (Apr 19, 2015)

hangover said:


> First of all 9/11 was the worse fail in U.S. history. Then Shrub lied about yellow cake in Iraq and invaded, which was an equal fail. Then the voters gave Shrub a second term to do even more damage, destroying all U.S. credibility and integrity, and destroying the economy of the U.S. and the rest of the world.
> 
> And all the cons can do is whine about Benghazi.
> 
> This country just might be stupid enough to put another con in the White House.



It is sad, Bush let 9/11 happen just as much as Clinton let Waco and the OK city bombing happen and Obama the Boston bombing.

The truth is, Obama and Hillary did actually let Benghazi happen.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 19, 2015)

I see this thread has reached its final resting place.  Good riddance,


----------



## EatMorChikin (Apr 19, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> I see this thread has reached its final resting place.  Good riddance,



I'm guessing the OP isn't new to having stuff moved.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 19, 2015)

We allowed 911 to happen by disregarding the intelligence. 
Bengazi was inevitable no matter who was in office.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 19, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> No, asshole.  Get it right:
> Bush conspired with Israel to blow up the towers and blame it on the Muslims so he could invade Iraq.  He was pissed at Saddam Hussein because Saddam plotted to kill BUsh's father.  Saddam was put in office by the Pope, whom the Saudis hated because he is hiding Islamic artifacts in the Vatican.  Since Bush's grandfather was friends with ibn Saud as well as Adolph Hitler Bush sided with the Saudis.
> All of this was really a cover up because it was about to be announced that the Loch Ness monster was really Elvis in disguise and Elvis and Jim Morrison were hanging out together with Czar Nicholas in a Paris cafe.
> Got it now, maggot?



You got some of it right.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > No, asshole.  Get it right:
> ...



so true-----the Loch Ness monster never had me fooled


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 19, 2015)

hangover said:


> First of all 9/11 was the worse fail in U.S. history. Then Shrub lied about yellow cake in Iraq and invaded, which was an equal fail. Then the voters gave Shrub a second term to do even more damage, destroying all U.S. credibility and integrity, and destroying the economy of the U.S. and the rest of the world.
> 
> And all the cons can do is whine about Benghazi.
> 
> This country just might be stupid enough to put another con in the White House.



Is their turn...Party in the White House does seem to take turns.


----------



## blastoff (Apr 19, 2015)

daws101 said:


> We allowed 911 to happen by disregarding the intelligence.
> Bengazi was inevitable no matter who was in office.



So, we had intel all those assholes were going hijack commercial airliners on 9/11/01 and fly them into buildings in NYC and DC?  

Hmmm...I must have missed that.


----------



## Freewill (Apr 19, 2015)

daws101 said:


> We allowed 911 to happen by disregarding the intelligence.
> Bengazi was inevitable no matter who was in office.



Really?  We had just bombed the crap out of the country, caused their leader to be murdered and the anniversary of 9/11 was coming up and NONE of that made Obama or Hillary think to either provide some security or remove Stephens.


----------



## blastoff (Apr 19, 2015)

Fatso sec. of state also denied repeated requests for additional security.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Apr 19, 2015)

Whatever, a world full of people trying to come here by any means necessary must also be stupid. 
Crikey.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 19, 2015)

Freewill said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > We allowed 911 to happen by disregarding the intelligence.
> ...



Gee what a coincidence another 911 episode hey. What is it with 911.


----------



## katsung47 (Apr 19, 2015)

911 attack was the product of an interest exchange between D.O.D. and D.O.J.

Pentagon created EP-3 spy plane incident, developed a platform for secret deal between Chinese secret police and the Feds, (FBI and DEA). The deal: Chinese secret police created a frame case of Heroin smuggling from China to US. The payment China got was to grant the hosting of 2008 Olympic Games and the membership of WTO.

D.O.J. helped D.O.D. got the lease of WTC.  Establishing the foundation of the controlled demolition of WTC building 1,2, and 7.

The EP-3 spy plane event took place on April 1, 2001. rare people knew its relationship to 911 case which happened four months later. Here is my analysis on it. It origins from a murder attempt by the Feds. (FBI and DEA) The murder target is Kat Hak Sung who is a witness of the crime committed by the Feds. It's incredible but it's true. It will expand your view sight when you read all the story.

Hainan Island incident



> On April 1, 2001, the Hainan Island incident occurred when a mid-air collision between a United States Navy EP-3E ARIES II signals intelligence aircraft and a People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) J-8II interceptor fighter jet resulted in an international dispute between the United States of America and the People's Republic of China.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hainan_Island_incident


----------



## daws101 (Apr 19, 2015)

blastoff said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > We allowed 911 to happen by disregarding the intelligence.
> ...


Yeah you did


----------



## daws101 (Apr 19, 2015)

katsung47 said:


> 911 attack was the product of an interest exchange between D.O.D. and D.O.J.
> 
> Pentagon created EP-3 spy plane incident, developed a platform for secret deal between Chinese secret police and the Feds, (FBI and DEA). The deal: Chinese secret police created a frame case of Heroin smuggling from China to US. The payment China got was to grant the hosting of 2008 Olympic Games and the membership of WTO.
> 
> ...


Ravings of a nut job.


----------



## hangover (Apr 20, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I realize it's Sunday and a slow news day but this....again?



Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi,

I can say stupid Iraq war over and over and over too. Your stupid killed over 5,000 American troops, and 3,000 in the WTC on 9/11. And it's not a conspiracy theory, it's a fact the cons are desperate to hide. But I'll keep reminding voters for the next 18 months.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 20, 2015)

hangover said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I realize it's Sunday and a slow news day but this....again?
> ...



I never mentioned Benghaz....now hush


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 20, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I realize it's Sunday and a slow news day but this....again?



Yeah geez...Ok ok, 3000 people died from failed intel follow up.  And thousands more died from fighting a war with people who werent responsible.  crippled, dead etc...

Cant you just get over it?  Besides Hilary didnt tip the Chipotle cashier and Al Gore has a big house!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

For the american sheep that have come on here and denied reality that Bush allowed 9/11 to happen,they have done no research into this.If they had,they would know the facts that there were FBI agents that tried to warn Bush there were going to be terrorists attacks in new york and Bush threatened them with arrest if they tried to stop the attacks.

Bushs pal Clinton is involved in it up to his ears as well.

I would post the link but the trolls here will ignore it.


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

blastoff said:


> Allowed 9/11 to happen?  Clown, when did you escape the loony bin?


*Col. Ronald D. Ray, U.S. Marine Corps (ret)* – Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense during the Reagan Administration and a highly decorated Vietnam veteran (two Silver Stars, a Bronze Star and a Purple Heart).  Appointed by President George H.W. Bush to serve on the American Battle Monuments Commission (1990 - 1994), and on the 1992 Presidential Commission on the Assignment of Women in the Armed Forces.  Military Historian and Deputy Director of Field Operations for the U.S. Marine Corps Historical Center, Washington, D.C. 1990 - 1994.




*Article 7/1/06:* "The former Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense under the Reagan Administration and a highly decorated Vietnam veteran and Colonel has gone on the record to voice his doubts about the official story of 9/11 - calling it ‘the dog that doesn't hunt.’  ‘I'm astounded that the conspiracy theory advanced by the administration could in fact be true and the evidence does not seem to suggest that's accurate,’ he said."http://www.propagandamatrix.com


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

*Capt. Eric H. May, U.S. Army (ret)* – Former U.S. Army Intelligence Officer. Former inspector and interpreter for the Intermediate Nuclear Forces Treaty team.

*Essay 9/11 and Non-investigation: *"As a former Army officer, my tendency immediately after 911 was to rally 'round the colors and defend the country against what I then thought was an insidious, malicious all-Arab entity called Al-Qaida.  In fact, in April of 2002, I attempted to reactivate my then-retired commission to return to serve my country in its time of peril. ... Now I view the 911 event as Professor David Griffin, author of _The New Pearl Harbor_, views it: as a matter that implies eitherA) _passive participation_ by the Bush White House through a deliberate stand-down of proper defense procedures that (if followed) would have led US air assets to a quick identification and confrontation of the passenger aircraft that impacted WTC 1 and WTC 2, or worse ... B) _active execution _of a plot by rogue elements of government, starting with the White House itself, in creating a spectacle of destruction that would lead the United States into an invasion of the Middle East ..." Captain Eric May


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

BLASTOFF SAID: ↑
Allowed 9/11 to happen? Clown, when did you escape the loony bin?

Yeah those FBI agents that came out and said Bush threatened them with arrest if they tried to stop the terrorist attacks in new york are either loony bins or were just plain making that up.  grow up.

The link from where this came got deleted to no surprise.cant have the sheep wake up.

Former FBI Deputy Director John O'Neill wanted to investigate the terrorists who were planning to blow up the trade towers on 9-11, but he was prevented from doing so by George W. Bush signing presidential directive W199i. Presidential directive W199i prohibited the FBI and Defense Department officials from stopping terrorists.
http://newguards.us/


----------



## daws101 (Apr 20, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> For the american sheep that have come on here and denied reality that Bush allowed 9/11 to happen,they have done no research into this.If they had,they would know the facts that there were FBI agents that tried to warn Bush there were going to be terrorists attacks in new york and Bush threatened them with arrest if they tried to stop the attacks.
> 
> Bushs pal Clinton is involved in it up to his ears as well.
> 
> I would post the link but the trolls here will ignore it.


warning  any post by handjob and eots are by definition false and based on a false premises.
any information contained in them is for entertainment  purposes only.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 20, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> BLASTOFF SAID: ↑
> Allowed 9/11 to happen? Clown, when did you escape the loony bin?
> 
> Yeah those FBI agents that came out and said Bush threatened them with arrest if they tried to stop the terrorist attacks in new york are either loony bins or were just plain making that up.  grow up.
> ...


Sorry, We could not find newguards.us


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## daws101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Freewill said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > We allowed 911 to happen by disregarding the intelligence.
> ...


ever hear of credible threat?
we have had an embassy there for a very long time ..


----------



## daws101 (Apr 20, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


yes you did.


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > BLASTOFF SAID: ↑
> ...


Captain Eric May


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

As we approach the tenth anniversary of the tragic events of September 11, FRONTLINE rebroadcasts the extraordinary saga of FBI special agent John O’Neill titled "The Man Who Knew."

As the bureau’s top counterterrorism agent, O’Neill—who investigated the bombings of the U.S. embassies in Africa and the attack on the USS Cole—joined then national security counterterrorism co-coordinator Richard Clarke in believing that the United States should kill Osama bin Laden before Al Qaeda launched a devastating attack on America.

Richard Clarke, then speaking in his first major interview, talks about O’Neill’s battles with the FBI top brass who found O’Neill’s James Bond style an anathema. Forced out of the job he loved, O’Neill took a new position in the private sector—as head of security at the World Trade Center, where he was killed on September 11. The story of O’Neill’s life and death provides a rare glimpse inside the FBI and helps answer the question: What did the government know?
FRONTLINE The Man Who Knew KPBS


----------



## daws101 (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Muslim-Jewish-Christian Alliance for 9/11 Truth LOL!

warning any post by handjob and eots are by definition false and based on a false premises.
any information contained in them is for entertainment purposes only.


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## blastoff (Apr 20, 2015)

Doo-doo-doo-doo...the Twlight Zone loonies are everywhere.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


>


warning any post by handjob and eots are by definition false and based on a false premises.
any information contained in them is for entertainment purposes only.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

still another fart from you dawgshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

blastoff said:


> Doo-doo-doo-doo...the Twlight Zone loonies are everywhere.



congrats on proving you are just like Dawgshit the fact  you have NO DEBATING SKILLS WHATSOEVER..

thanks for proving that you cover your ears and close your eyes only seeing what you WANT to see.

you sure showed us and countered all those facts we presented.



Looks like you been taking lessons from fellow troll dawgshit on how to debate.


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## daws101 (Apr 20, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from you dawgshit.


and yet you are stupid enough  to respond


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

how did bush see the first plane hit the tower ???


----------



## daws101 (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> how did bush see the first plane hit the tower ???


asked and answered


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## daws101 (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


>


and so did thousands of other people in and out of the towers in new York just as it happened.
red herring!


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


*Raymond L. McGovern* – 27-year CIA veteran. Former Chairman, National Intelligence Estimates (NIE), the consensus reports of all U.S. intelligence agencies. According to the Office of the Director of National Intelligence, NIE's "are the Intelligence Community’s _mostauthoritative written_ judgments on _national security_ issues." Responsible for preparing and presenting the _President’ Daily Brief (PDB)_ to Presidents Ronald Reagan and George H.W. Bush and for providing intelligence briefing to their Vice Presidents, Secretaries of State, the Joint Chiefs of Staff, and many other senior government officials.  Upon retirement in 1990, McGovern was awarded the CIA’s Intelligence Commendation Medallion and received a letter of appreciation from then-President George H. W. Bush. Former U.S. Army Intelligence Officer.

*Endorsement of 9/11 and American Empire (Vol I) – Intellectuals Speak Out:* "It has long been clear that the Bush-Cheney administration cynically exploited the attacks of 9/11 to promote its imperial designs. But the present volume confronts us with compelling evidence for an even more disturbing conclusion: that the 9/11 attacks were themselves orchestrated by this administration precisely so they could be thus exploited. If this is true, it is not merely the case, as the Downing Street memos show, that the stated reason for attacking Iraq was a lie. It is also the case that the whole 'war on terror' was based on a prior deception. This book hence confronts the American people---indeed the people of the world as a whole---with an issue second to none in importance and urgency. I give this book, which in no way can be dismissed as the ravings of ‘paranoid conspiracy theorists,’ my highest possible recommendation." http://www.interlinkbooks.com


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Bush was not in new york..there was no live footage of the first strike until sept 12


----------



## daws101 (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


red  herring two


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...





What a fraud!

So s0n......how much are they paying you to troll this board to squash conspiracy theories?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 21, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


WRONG as always  I've never squashed any posters right to post  crapsiracy  speculation .
I just point out the bullshit.
if you wankers don't have the balls to backup your argument ,that's not my problem.


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


you do no such thing..your post are strictly ad homine and strawman


----------



## daws101 (Apr 21, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


as always you've proven my point for me ....thanks
what you asshats want is a circle jerk with no opposing POV'S...THAT'S CHICKEN SHIT!


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


ad homine and strawman do not constitute an opposing point of view


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2015)

I saw the second strike-------from my living room window.     The first tower was already spitting thick billows of white smoke when the second plane struck.  The TV
news was on------"wtc hit by plane"     I assumed a small  'piper cub'  had gone out of control --------and the poor pilot died.   ----then   FLASH/BANG----second strike.   
Being of sound body and mind I began to fill jars with water-------seemed to me that
the whole city was under terrorist attack. ------and the pigs would likely poison the
water supply.  ----------I was finding jars and pots of water around the house for weeks


----------



## daws101 (Apr 21, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


since I do neither your statement is false as is the non credible shit you post .

ad hominem
[ ˈad ˈhämənəm ]
http://www.usmessageboard.com/javascript:void(0)
ADVERB and ADJECTIVE

(of an argument or reaction) arising from or appealing to the emotions and not reason or logic.
you should learn what words mean before you use them
by that definition every thing you've ever posted  would be ad hominem

by their very nature crapiracy theories  appeal to the emotions and not reason or logic.
your denial of that fact is rock solid proof of the type of people it works on.


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I saw the second strike-------from my living room window.     The first tower was already spitting thick billows of white smoke when the second plane struck.  The TV
> news was on------"wtc hit by plane"     I assumed a small  'piper cub'  had gone out of control --------and the poor pilot died.   ----then   FLASH/BANG----second strike.
> Being of sound body and mind I began to fill jars with water-------seemed to me that
> the whole city was under terrorist attack. ------and the pigs would likely poison the
> water supply.  ----------I was finding jars and pots of water around the house for weeks


if we assume this is true...so what ??


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


*ad hominem*
[ad hom-uh-nuh m -nem, ahd‐] 

Word Origin
adjective
1.
appealing to one's prejudices, emotions, or special interests rather than to one's intellect or reason.
*2.
attacking an opponent's character rather than answering his argument.*


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the second strike-------from my living room window.     The first tower was already spitting thick billows of white smoke when the second plane struck.  The TV
> ...



Included in the post  9-11 partyline---along with   DA MOSSAD DONE IT------and
DA JOOOOS stayed home that day-----there was actually a tweet---"the vidoes and pictures of the planes striking the towers were really an animation"


----------



## daws101 (Apr 21, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the second strike-------from my living room window.     The first tower was already spitting thick billows of white smoke when the second plane struck.  The TV
> ...


another red herring.
do you have any credible evidence why it's not   true  or is it the typical eots non sense ?
it's most likely the latter.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 21, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


your *character  is what's in question.
in this case the man and the message are the same ,making them both fair game.
those are   the conditions if you can't or will not accept them, then leave.  *


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



why what is not true?      the animation thing?----or   DA JOOOOS STAYED HOME THAT DAY???


----------



## daws101 (Apr 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 eots have no evidence to question your witnessing the second strike.
so, as they all do he's is tossing shit in the air to see what sticks.
I have no problem at all taking you at your word


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





 
No plane hit building 7


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I do not see the relevance


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


*
Wayne Madsen*– Former U.S. Navy Intelligence Officer, specialist in electronic surveillance and security.  Formerly assigned to the National Security Agency and the State Department.  Currently, investigative journalist, nationally distributed columnist, and author.  Senior Fellow, Electronic Privacy Information Center (EPIC), a non-partisan privacy public advocacy group in Washington, DC.  Frequent media commentator on terrorism and security matters.  Author of _Overthrow a Fascist Regime on $15 a Day_ (2008), _Jaded Tasks: Big Oil, Black Ops & Brass Plates_ (2006), _Genocide and Covert Operations in Africa 1993-1999_ (1999), _The Handbook of Personal Data Protection_(1992).  Co-author of _America's Nightmare: The Presidency of George Bush II_ (2006).

*Speech 11/11/06 : *"After five years of talking to many individuals in the intelligence community, in the military, foreign intelligence agencies, and a whole host of other people, people from the air traffic control community, the FAA, I came to the conclusion that after five years what we saw happen on that morning of September 11, 2001, was the result of a highly-compartmentalized covert operation to bring about a fascist coup in this country. ... These people need to be brought to justice, if not by our own Congress, then by an international tribunal in the Hague, in the Netherlands.  Bush, Blair, Rumsfeld, Cheney should be sitting in the same dockets where Milosevic and the Croatia-Serbia war criminals sat." Patriots Question 9 11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9 11 Commission Report


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


True bUT that's a half truth.
You conv


eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 wow! the biggest straw man ever.
it is true that no plane hit wtc7 but that's meaningless.
 Debris from the collapse of WTC 1, which was 370 feet to the south, ignited fires on at least 10 floors in the building at its south and west faces. However, only the fires on some of the lower floors-7 through 9 and 11 through 13-burned out of control.
that fact lays waste to all you red herring  assumptions asshat.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


of course you don't, hence  your lack of credibility.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 non credible sources, bias opining  etc.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


>


another non credible website.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


psychotic delusions are remarkably LOGICAL .     Intelligent people who are
psychotic remain intelligent.      I used to actually LIKE to interview psychotics----
some were fascinating.    The delusions are not at all scrambled and formless---the details can be intricately and elaborately well put together----depending on pre-psychotic  cognitive abilities of the patient.    Never try to use logic to talk such  a
person OUT of his delusion------it does not work


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


 lol!


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


lol!


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2015)

I didn't want to believe , but I'm a realist.  More people should listen to the above video.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2015)

what above video?       I don't have speakers-----what does it say?


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> what above video?       I don't have speakers-----what does it say?


Just some hack driveling nonsense..


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> I didn't want to believe , but I'm a realist.  More people should listen to the above video.


eots or mine? mine is fact. his is bias opining by a psychologist who is also a truther.
that kills any objectivity on the subject.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what above video?       I don't have speakers-----what does it say?
> ...


yes yours is ,thanks for admitting that.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


>


posting it twice does not make it less of a steaming pile of shit.


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

*Barry R. Komisaruk, PhD*

Reproduction: A Behavioral and Neuroendocrine Perspective (1987),_The Science of Orgasm_ (2006).

*Founding Member: *_Medical Professionals for 9/11 Truth_Association Statement: "As medical professionals, we are trained in science and logical reasoning. We are appalled by the lack of scientific rigor and the substantial omissions and blatant distortions in the official account of 9/11 as embodied in the 9/11 Commission Report and related government documents. We join with other organizations of professionals, such as Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth,Pilots for 9/11 Truth, Firefighters for 9/11 Truth, and Lawyers for 9/11 Truth, and millions of individual citizens in demanding a thorough, impartial, open and transparent reinvestigation of the terrorist acts of 9/11."


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Fact, Muslims didn't do 911. That is fact, those who are in denial are the ones who can't face reality.  Only an unread or someone in denial would believe the fake story.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Your in denial and can't face reality or your a Zionist or Jew.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



that's what I wanted to know----what does the  "psychologist"  say-----
in my college----long long ago----not to impugn anyone-----they used
to say------a psychology major is a  pre med who failed calculus  
(I am truly sorry ----really I am all you highly talented psychology
majors) -----or some of the pre-meds who failed physics.      what does
the psychologist say?    for that matter what does that credential  do
for her ability to say anything at all?


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


*Herbert J. Hoffman, MA, PhD *–* Former Chief Mental Health Coordinator and Director of Manpower Development and Training, Massachusetts Department of Mental Health. *Retired Clinical Psychologist.  In his 40-year career, Dr. Hoffman held several academic and senior professional positions, including; Lecturer (Psychology), Boston University.  Lecturer on Education, Harvard Graduate School of Education.  Assistant Professor of Research, Heller Graduate School for Advanced Studies in Social Welfare, Brandeis University.  Founder and Faculty Member, Massachusetts School of Professional Psychology.  Executive Director, Brookline (MA) Mental Health Association.  Veteran, U.S. Army.

*Statement in support of Medical Professionals petition for Reinvestigation of 9/11:* "I have been following the 9/11 "story" for over 7 years.  The most significant impediment for citizens even considering that the U.S. government is in some way complicit is the unwillingness to entertain that possibility.  The fact that the government and the 9/11 Commission Report could not/would not address certain questions raised by the Jersey Girls, scientists, pilots etc., questions which would seem to have easily available factual responses, strongly suggests "cover up." I refer to such items as:  release of the Pentagon and other videos of the Pentagon crash; explanation of the debris scatter at the PA "crash" site; explanation of how these obviously "hijacked" airliners were not intercepted in a timely fashion -- especially the one in DC; a more evidence-based, scientific explanation of the fall of the twin towers and Building 7. The failure to produce this information/evidence, along with much more, can only lead to one conclusion:  THERE IS A COVER UP.  There is much data to strongly suggest who and what are being protected and shielded by this cover up.  Hopefully a sufficient number of citizens will shed their denial and demand answers and explanations from our nations leaders."


----------



## Art__Allm (Apr 22, 2015)

Freewill said:


> It is sad, Bush let 9/11 happen just as much as Clinton let Waco and the OK city bombing happen and Obama the Boston bombing.
> 
> The truth is, Obama and Hillary did actually let Benghazi happen.



It seems that American presidents have an old tradition to let their citizens die and use this as a pretext to stampede the country into a war.

This begins with the sinking of Lusitania, then it goes on with Pearl Harbour, then comes the attack on the USS Liberty (which did not work out like it should), then comes 911...


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


*
Jeff King, MD, SB Bio/EE (MIT Science Baccalaureate in Biology and Electrical Engineering) – Retired Family Practice Physician (27 years).  Former Electrical Engineer (8 years).*

*Charter Member: *_Medical Professionals for 9/11 Truth_Association Statement: "As medical professionals, we are trained in science and logical reasoning. We are appalled by the lack of scientific rigor and the substantial omissions and blatant distortions in the official account of 9/11 as embodied in the 9/11 Commission Report and related government documents. We join with other organizations of professionals, such as Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth,Pilots for 9/11 Truth, Firefighters for 9/11 Truth, and Lawyers for 9/11 Truth, and millions of individual citizens in demanding a thorough, impartial, open and transparent reinvestigation of the terrorist acts of 9/11."


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> *Barry R. Komisaruk, PhD*
> 
> Reproduction: A Behavioral and Neuroendocrine Perspective (1987),_The Science of Orgasm_ (2006).
> 
> *Founding Member: *_Medical Professionals for 9/11 Truth_Association Statement: "As medical professionals, we are trained in science and logical reasoning. We are appalled by the lack of scientific rigor and the substantial omissions and blatant distortions in the official account of 9/11 as embodied in the 9/11 Commission Report and related government documents. We join with other organizations of professionals, such as Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth,Pilots for 9/11 Truth, Firefighters for 9/11 Truth, and Lawyers for 9/11 Truth, and millions of individual citizens in demanding a thorough, impartial, open and transparent reinvestigation of the terrorist acts of 9/11."


still bias kills it credibility...lol!


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Penelope said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



the idiot reaches a conclusion based on  DATA HE DOES NOT HAVE?      I learned a different form of scientific inquiry-------one must depend on the data
he DOES HAVE.     There are all kinds of reasons to not release details that
describe FAILURES OF SURVEILANCE


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



still not impressed----notice he does call it TERRORIST ACTS-----he is just demanding TO KNOW more about it


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

*Harry G. Robinson, III, FAIA, AICP, NOMA – Professor and Dean Emeritus, School of Architecture and Design,* Howard University. Twice appointed by the President of the United States to be Commissioner and then elected Chairman, United States Commission of Fine Arts. *Past President of two major national architectural organizations - National Architectural Accrediting Board, 1996, and National Council of Architectural Registration Boards, 1992. Chairman, UNESCO *International Commission on the Goree Memorial and Museum that was established to guide the development of this project in Dakar, Senegal. He has served on major boards and commissions, including the Vietnam Veterans Memorial Fund, Committee for the Preservation of the White House, White House Historical Association and the Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts. Founder and Past Director, Center for Built Environment Studies, Morgan State University. Elected membership in the American Institute of *Architects' College of Fellows. In 2003 he was awarded the highest honor bestowed by the Washington Chapter of the AIA, the Centennial Medal. In 2004 he was awarded the District of Columbia Council of Engineering and Architecture Societies Architect of the Year award. *Principal, TRG Consulting Global / Architecture, Urban Design, Planning, Project Strategies. *Veteran U.S. Army, awarded the Bronze Star for bravery and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.*

*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:* "The collapse was too symmetrical to have been eccentrically generated. The destruction was symmetrically initiated to cause the buildings to implode as they did." http://www.ae911truth.org


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Penelope said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


false! I an atheist! if you were sane you'd feel extremely stupid right now but since you're not your response is textbook paranoid.


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


ya thats right...they are idiots...lol


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

*Scott C. Grainger, BS CE, PE – Licensed Professional Civil Engineer and/or Fire Protection Engineer* in the States of Arizona, California, Colorado, Nevada, New Mexico, New York, Utah, Virginia, Washington, and Wyoming.  Owner of Grainger Consulting, Inc., a fire protection engineering firm (23 years).  Former Chairman, Arizona State Fire Code Committee. * Former President of the Arizona Chapter of the Society of Fire Protection Engineers.*  Current Member of the Forensic *Sciences Committee and the Fire Standards Committee of ASTM International (formerly American Society for Testing and Materials ).  Senior Member, National Academy of Forensic Engineers.*

*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:* "Approximately 50% of my work is forensic. I am licensed in 9 States. In addition to my forensic work, a good portion of my work is in the design of structural fireproofing systems.* All three [WTC] collapses were very uniform in nature. Natural collapses due to unplanned events are not uniform.*" http://www.ae911truth.org


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


she 's bias as she is a truther. that prejudices any opinion she has on the subject.
as are all the people eots is currently wasting bandwidth  by posting them as some sort of expert witnesses.
it doesn't wash.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yes all the people you are referencing are... thanks again  for pointing that out.


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

*
Joel S. Hirschhorn, BS Metallurgical Engineering, MS Metallurgical Engineering, PhD Materials Engineering *– *Professor of Metallurgical Engineering, University of Wisconsin, Madison 1965 - 1978.  Senior Staff Member, Congressional Office of Technology* Assessment 1978 - 1990.  Testified more than 50 times before Congress on technology, science, and environmental issues.  Former Director of Environment, Energy and Natural Resources, National Governors Association.  Dr. Hirschhorn has been a consultant to industrial and chemical companies, DOE laboratories, state governments, and public interest organizations. Co-founder of Friends of the Article V Convention atwww.foavc.org. Member, Board of Directors, National Foundation for Environmental Education.  Member, Board of Directors, Sustainability Now!  Author of more than 150 papers, articles, guest editorials, and book chapters on environmental science and technology.  Author of_Delusional Democracy: Fixing the Republic Without Overthrowing the Government_ (2007), _Sprawl Kills_ (2005), _New Community Design to the Rescue_ (2001), _Growing pains: Quality of Life in the New Economy_(2000), _Prosperity without Pollution_ (1991), _Materials Science_ (1975),_Introduction to Powder Metallurgy_ (1969).

*Member:* _Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth_ Association Statement: "Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official “investigations” have really been cover-up operations.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> *Scott C. Grainger, BS CE, PE – Licensed Professional Civil Engineer and/or Fire Protection Engineer* in the States of Arizona, California, Colorado, Nevada, New Mexico, New York, Utah, Virginia, Washington, and Wyoming.  Owner of Grainger Consulting, Inc., a fire protection engineering firm (23 years).  Former Chairman, Arizona State Fire Code Committee. * Former President of the Arizona Chapter of the Society of Fire Protection Engineers.*  Current Member of the Forensic *Sciences Committee and the Fire Standards Committee of ASTM International (formerly American Society for Testing and Materials ).  Senior Member, National Academy of Forensic Engineers.*
> 
> *Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:* "Approximately 50% of my work is forensic. I am licensed in 9 States. In addition to my forensic work, a good portion of my work is in the design of structural fireproofing systems.* All three [WTC] collapses were very uniform in nature. Natural collapses due to unplanned events are not uniform.*" http://www.ae911truth.org


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Scott C. Grainger, BS CE, PE – Licensed Professional Civil Engineer and/or Fire Protection Engineer* in the States of Arizona, California, Colorado, Nevada, New Mexico, New York, Utah, Virginia, Washington, and Wyoming.  Owner of Grainger Consulting, Inc., a fire protection engineering firm (23 years).  Former Chairman, Arizona State Fire Code Committee. * Former President of the Arizona Chapter of the Society of Fire Protection Engineers.*  Current Member of the Forensic *Sciences Committee and the Fire Standards Committee of ASTM International (formerly American Society for Testing and Materials ).  Senior Member, National Academy of Forensic Engineers.*
> ...


*Heikki Kurttila, D.Sc. (Tech.) (Doctor of Technology)* –* Safety Engineer and Accident Analyst, National Safety Technology Authority (TUKES), Finland.  *Specialist in the i*nvestigation of pressure vessel explosion accidents and the impacts of the shock waves caused by them.  30 years experience.*

*Analysis of the collapse of WTC Building 7, 11/18/05: *"Conclusion: The observed collapse time of WTC 7 was 6.5 seconds. That is only half a second longer than it would have taken for the top of the building to fall to the ground in a vacuum, and half a second shorter than the falling time of an apple when air resistance is taken into account. ... The great speed of the collapse and the low value of the resistance factor strongly suggest controlled demolition."  http://www.saunalahti.fi 
*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:* "WTC Tower 1, 2 and 7 could not have collapsed by fires the way we saw without extra auxiliaries, as for example, explosives.  NIST could not have explained the collapses at all and it has left the 'official' explanations to private persons who have failed, too.  The last attempt was done by Dr. Seffen from Cambridge University (UK) (http://www.exodus2006.com/911seffen.htm), but his paper can be debunked to be false." http://www.ae911truth.org


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


thanks for making my point so eloquently...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2015)

Penelope said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You're functionally illiterate and smell like shit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2015)

the two paid shills rosie and dawgshit can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school there with those two posts Eots.


----------



## namvet (Apr 25, 2015)

look who's still here shittin' in his pants


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


>





LOL...Alex Jones!!!  What a nutter!


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


>


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 27, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


handjob, master of English prose ..


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



He's not just a nutter, he's a nutter magnet. Kind of a nutter's nutter.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Notice how these debwunkers call it rosie o'donnell's theories and not Bob Bowmans conclusions
*
Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret*) – *
U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology. * 22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.

*Member:* _Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth_ Association Statement:"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official “investigations” have really been cover-up operations.
Patriots Question 9 11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9 11 Commission Report


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


>


Jesse knows. If anyone knows, Jesse knows. 

Did you know that Jesse Ventura's real name is Haim Schmendelberger? I also have it on good authority that Haim was the one who called the Joooooos about not going to work on that fateful day.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

its Men of this caliber these debwunkers call goofy as they post inane responses


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

*Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng– Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the NASA Exceptional Service Award and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award in the Senior Executive Service* (1988).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  *Included in "Who's Who in Science and Engineering" 1993 - 2000.*  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career.

*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:*
"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave *no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center*]."  http://www.ae911truth.org
*Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,500 Architects and Engineers: *"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7."http://www.ae911truth.org/joinus.php


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

Notice how the Jooooooos are trying to trying to blame the Air Force (run by the Saudi monarchy) for 9/11.
*
Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret*) –
*U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology. * 22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.

*Member:* _Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth_ Association Statement:"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official “investigations” have really been cover-up operations.
Patriots Question 9 11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9 11 Commission Report


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> its Men of this caliber these debwunkers call goofy as they post inane responses


Haim Schmendelberger, AKA Jesse Ventura is fooling no one.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > its Men of this caliber these debwunkers call goofy as they post inane responses
> ...


*Lon J. Waters, PhD Mathematics *–* Former staff member of the Maui High Performance Computing Center, a U.S. Department of Defense* funded high performance computing and research facility.  Former staff member of Sandia National Laboratories, a major research facility of the *National Nuclear Security Administration, U.S. Department of Energy. * Member Advisory Editorial Board, _Journal of 9/11 Studies_.

*Signatory of Petition of Solidarity to the Attorney General of New York for a new independent grand jury investigation of 9/11 11/19/04: *"We the undersigned:  a) think that there is ample evidence and probable cause to believe that many grave and still unresolved crimes were committed by US officials prior to, during and after the events of 9/11;  b) observe that most of these apparent crimes, including but not limited to abetment of mass murder, criminal negligence, insider trading, and obstruction of justice fall well within the jurisdiction of New York's top law enforcement officials ..." http://www.justicefor911.org


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Notice how the Jooooooos are trying to trying to blame the Air Force (run by the Saudi monarchy) for 9/11.
*
Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret*) –
*U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech). Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology. *22-year Air Force career. Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.

*Member:* _Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth_ Association Statement:"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official “investigations” have really been cover-up operations.
Patriots Question 9 11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9 11 Commission Report


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 29, 2015)

hangover said:


> First of all 9/11 was the worse fail in U.S. history. Then Shrub lied about yellow cake in Iraq and invaded, which was an equal fail. Then the voters gave Shrub a second term to do even more damage, destroying all U.S. credibility and integrity, and destroying the economy of the U.S. and the rest of the world.
> 
> And all the cons can do is whine about Benghazi.
> 
> This country just might be stupid enough to put another con in the White House.


Just when I think I've identified the dumbest motherfucker on USMB a new post comes along to test my judgment


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > First of all 9/11 was the worse fail in U.S. history. Then Shrub lied about yellow cake in Iraq and invaded, which was an equal fail. Then the voters gave Shrub a second term to do even more damage, destroying all U.S. credibility and integrity, and destroying the economy of the U.S. and the rest of the world.
> ...



liberal, democrat, conservative, republican. It's all there to control you! Two sides of the same  shit coin. Two management teams bidding for control, the CEO job, of Slavery Inc.!
*Alex Jones' rant from "Waking Life"*


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...


It's easy to see why you're described as the village ideot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 30, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 30, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > First of all 9/11 was the worse fail in U.S. history. Then Shrub lied about yellow cake in Iraq and invaded, which was an equal fail. Then the voters gave Shrub a second term to do even more damage, destroying all U.S. credibility and integrity, and destroying the economy of the U.S. and the rest of the world.
> ...



well you must have been looking in the mirror then when you said someone is a dumb motherfucker.


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


>


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no, he's a con working these slack jaws for every penny he can get!


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> its Men of this caliber these debwunkers call goofy as they post inane responses


----------



## katsung47 (May 8, 2015)

katsung47 said:


> 911 attack was the product of an interest exchange between D.O.D. and D.O.J.
> 
> Pentagon created EP-3 spy plane incident, developed a platform for secret deal between Chinese secret police and the Feds, (FBI and DEA). The deal: Chinese secret police created a frame case of Heroin smuggling from China to US. The payment China got was to grant the hosting of 2008 Olympic Games and the membership of WTO.
> 
> ...



884. Typical Chinese secret deal (2/24/2015)

The Feds used to make a secret deal with a hostile country to frame a case. The advantage is nobody can investigate the case in a hostile country. People also tend to believe the framed case, rarely they will think of that a hostile country would cooperate with the US intelligence. 

In my case, the Feds used to bribe N. Korea. N. Korea is small and weak country, the payment it demanded is less expensive than the China. See #879 to #883. 

The typical Chinese one is much bigger. 

That was EP-3 spy plane hostage case took place in early April 2001. I then found an article in internet. 



> Red Chinese get big bucks in Secret hostage deals
> By Sherman H. Skolnick    04/11/01
> http://www.skolnicksreport.com/rcshdeals.html
> 
> ...



Though the article was vague and confuse as a cover up misinformation, I still extract some information from this passage.

It was a secret deal between US intelligence and Chinese secret police. The signatory and guarantor are agents of DEA and FBI. 

Chinese secret police was to provide a smuggling case of Heroin “China White” so they need a news censorship for the reputation of China. 

So said mainstream media is under control of the Feds. They can guarantee what news be released or not.


----------



## katsung47 (Apr 30, 2016)

885. Huge payment to China and internet harassment (2/28/2015)

On April 1, 2001, an US EP-3 spy plane collided with a Chinese fighter jet and landed in Hainan Island. 24 crew members were released on April 11, 2001. 

On same day, Mr. Sherman H. Skolnick wrote an article "RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS". He revealed a huge ransom has been paid to China by the US.  



> RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS
> by Sherman H. Skolnick 04/11/01
> 
> The Red Chinese are to get massive funds and terms in the secret deals brokered by Federal Reserve Commissar Alan Greenspan. ......
> ...



Obviously S.SKOLNICK was an insider of the intelligence so he could quickly access to the internal information. Of course he could not release the truth of the deal and had to pack it with a lot of unrelated material and cover up information to confuse the outsiders. It took me years to find the truth. Skolnick was dead five years later in 2006. I think he was murdered for that article even though he was an insider. This article now was not available in Internet as it was in earlier years. I was lucky to save it in my memory. 

 Three days ago, when I wrote #884 to quote the content of that article, the window became blank and the USB lost its function. The agent who monitor on my computer disabled it. I had to use another computer (not accessed to internet) to unload the USB, then copy it word by word. When I wrote this article(#885), the window system is harassed again and I have to re-write it in notebook. It only proves my analysis on Skolnick's article is very correct, the Feds are afraid of it.


886. The real payment is tobe member of WTO (3/7/2015)

At first, I was puzzled at Skolnick’s quotation of payment - ?0 Billiondollars in U.S. credits, assets, gold bullion, and currencies, both U.S. andforeign.?It was more like a looting list of how the FBI and DEA rob peoplethen a payment in secret deal. It was until several years later when theeconomy of China had a big leap forward. When the news reported its GDP passedover German?. then Japan? Now becomes the second economic power of the world.I realized the real payment China demanded in that deal was to be the host of 2008Olympic Game and the membership of the WTO. 



> RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS
> by Sherman H. Skolnick 04/11/01
> 
> …….
> ...




I was also puzzled by this statement in article for some time. EP-3 spyplane case was a sheer business between China and US. Why other intelligenceswere involved? Now I know, to complete Chinese demand, US needed votes inOlympic Game Commission as well in organization of WTO. 

Probably for this reason, Skolnick wrote this article. They could not sealthe black box because too many countries joined the case. We outsiders thusknow there was a secret deal.


----------



## Windship (May 3, 2016)

hangover said:


> First of all 9/11 was the worse fail in U.S. history. Then Shrub lied about yellow cake in Iraq and invaded, which was an equal fail. Then the voters gave Shrub a second term to do even more damage, destroying all U.S. credibility and integrity, and destroying the economy of the U.S. and the rest of the world.
> 
> And all the cons can do is whine about Benghazi.
> 
> This country just might be stupid enough to put another con in the White House.



Lol. Everything went according to plan. There were no mistakes. The whole 2000 election was about 911 and oil prices and scarin ythe shit out of everyone to increase gov control. Thats why it was so important for bush to be appointed by the supreme court at that time. The time was right. There was no failure. Its part of the New World Economy where the U.S., someday, will be just another cheap labor/no EPA, country. You cant have a country with workers making good pay and bennies and still have the whole plan work.


----------



## irosie91 (May 5, 2016)

katsung47 said:


> 885. Huge payment to China and internet harassment (2/28/2015)
> 
> On April 1, 2001, an US EP-3 spy plane collided with a Chinese fighter jet and landed in Hainan Island. 24 crew members were released on April 11, 2001.
> 
> ...



there are medications for persons afflicted with your level of delusional paranoia----
consult a doctor


----------



## katsung47 (May 15, 2016)

887. Interest exchange(3/11/2015)

When I first read Skolnick’s article, two things were very evident for me.1. The prominent role of US side was D.O.J. (FBI and DEA were the signatory and guarantor of the deal) not D.O.D., although the hostage was the crew of spy plane. 2. The core thing was around a drug case - smuggling of China White to United States. Why D.O.D. made such a big sacrifice? Chinese dismantled that EP-3 spy plane to get all the secret of it. The later development proved there was an interest exchange between D.O.D. and D.O.J.. 

4/1/2001 to 4/11, EP-3 spy plane crashed with Chinese fighter jet, landed in Hainan Island. The crew members were released ten days later under a secret deal. Pentagon created a platform for D.O.J. to pay China to frame a drug case for it. 

4/26/2001, Silverstein was given the lease of WTC.



> Ownership, Control, and Insurance of The World Trade Center
> 
> On April 26 of 2001 the Board of Commissioners for the Port Authority ofNew York and New Jersey awarded Silverstein Properties and mall-owner Westfield America a 99-year-lease on the following assets: The Twin Towers, World Trade Center Buildings 4 and 5, two 9-story office buildings, and 400,000 square feetof retail space.
> 
> 9-11 Research: Controlling Interests



D.O.J. created a platform for Pentagon to get a “terror attack?it needed. FBI controls domestic security so it also controls the Port Authority of NewYork and New Jersey. 

D.O.D. got the war it wanted and D.O.J. got a drug case it wanted. Four months later we saw 911 bombing.


----------



## percysunshine (May 17, 2016)

.
Crowd sourcing a conspiracy theory...we will find out what really happened.

Businessman explains why he's raising £1m to 'recreate 9/11'


----------



## katsung47 (May 28, 2016)

888. The first payment for the drug case (3/18/2015)

It took two months (4/11 to 6/11) for the Feds and Chinese secret police to arrange a drug case ?to smuggle heroine from south west China to US. 

6/9/2001 I received warnings from the Feds. 



> Author:FBI <mailto:FBI@hotmail.com> (66.44.60.9)
> Subject:Your Time Is UP, Kat Hak Sung !Sat, Jun 9 2001 at 8:25 am[
> Email Msg</cgi-bin/forum/forum.cgi?c=emailmsgform&fid=1937-truth&mid=27> |Invite </cgi-bin/forum/forum.cgi?c=inviteform&fid=1937-truth>
> 
> Message:Kat Hak Sung! Your time is up! We are giving you 3x24 hours to surrender. Turn yourself in to the local authority where you are residing now.You have been sentenced to DEATH in absentia. ..... Within 3x24 hours you should surrender and turn yourself in, to serve your death sentence under the gallows. The state of California has restored this kind of death sentence just for you. ....



6/11/2001 The day of Timothy McVeigh's execution. He was accused for Oklahoma bombing. Since then I learned the feds used to create a big event to distract public’s attention from a smallcase ?the murder of Kat Sung. 

For something unknown, the designated drug case hadn’t broken up. The Chinese secret police must have completed their duty of the secret deal. The US had to pay for it. That’s a big loss of US international interest. Someone had to take the responsibility. FBI director Louis Freeh had to resign from his post in June, 2001 when the Feds planned drug case ended. 



> DIRECTOR OF F.B.I. SAYS HE'LL RESIGN AFTER EIGHT YEARS
> 
> By DAVID JOHNSTON May 2, 2001
> 
> ...




Next month, the big winner, China, got its first payment. 



> OLYMPICS; Beijing Wins Bid for 2008 Olympic Games
> 
> By JERE LONGMAN July 14, 2001
> 
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Jun 9, 2016)

889. Second payment of the secret deal (3/22/2015)

The first stage of the secret deal was marked by: Timothy McVeigh’sexecution and former FBI Chief Louis Freeh’s resignation in June and China’s awarding to host 2008 Olympic Games in July. Then the next stage started at same time. 



> THE WORLD TRADE CENTER TOWERS COLLAPSE AS AN ENORMOUS INSURANCE SCAM.
> 
> On the 23rd July, 2001, just seven weeks previous to the World Trade Center demolitions, the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey signed a deal with aconsortium (Larry Silverstein, Westfield America Inc and Lloyd Goldman) led by Larry Silverstein for a 99 year lease of the World Trade Center complex.
> 
> The World Trade Center Towers collapse as an Enormous Insurance Scam.




On July 23, Larry Silverstein took over the control of WTC complex. It took seven weeks for them to prepare for the controlled demolition of WTC building1,2 and 7. It was a big job to install something to dismantle three giant buildings. 



> "WASHINGTON, July 26, 2001 (AP)
> 
> 
> "Earlier this week, the Justice Department leased a NASA-owned G-3 Gulf stream for a 6-day trip to Western states. Such aircraft cost the government more than $1,600 an hour to fly. ?
> ...



The Feds knew the coming “terror attack?would come with “hijacked commercial airplanes? So they prevented the “threat?in advance for their master. 

Less than a week after the 911 attack, China was affirmed for its second payment. 



> WTO NEWS: 2001 PRESS RELEASES
> Press/243
> 17 September 2001
> 
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Jun 22, 2016)

891. Time table of huge payment to China (4/2/2015)

4/1/2001 EP-3 spy plane landed in Hainan Island. 
4/11 Crew of EP-3 were released. Skolnick posted an article article "RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS". 

4/26/2001 Silverstein was given the lease of WTC. 

That was an interest exchange. D.o.D. created a case so that D.o.J. could made a secret deal with China secret police to create a drug smuggling case. D.o.J.helped D.o.D. to get the 911 bombing case. 

5/11/2001 Timothy McVeigh’s first planned execution date but delayed 30 days.

6/11/ Timothy McVeigh executed. 

These two days were originally planned for the break out of the framed drug case and the murder of Kat Sung. The attempt failed. I’ll tell the story later.

June/2011 FBI Chief Louis Freeh resigned to take the responsibility for the secret deal with China. 

9/11 WTC bombing

7/13/2001 China awarded to host 2008Summer Olympic Game. 

9/7 China was affirmed the entry of WTO.

China got its payment of the secret deal. 

Skolnick never mentioned that the payment was Olympic hosting and the membership of WTO. But one sentence revealed something. “The principal financial terms of the hostage release are not to be publicized for at least until after Red China successfully arranges hosting the International Olympics…… according to European and non-European intelligence sources.?

Until 4/11/2001, China had never had chance to host Olympic Game, let alone to be the member of WTO. Why Skolnick used that event as a reference? Unless he knew it’s a deal had to pay. 



> Eight years after a narrow and unexpected defeat to Sydney,Australia, in its attempt to be host to the 2000 Olympics, Beijing more than doubled the votes Toronto received as the runner-up.







> WTO Working Party Finally Approves Chinese Membership
> 
> 18 September 2001
> The "long and painful" talks, as the EC's chief negotiator KarlFalkenberg called them, eased when, on 13 September, Mexico announced the achievement of a bilateral deal with China.
> WTO Working Party Finally Approves Chinese Membership | International Centre for Trade and Sustainable Development




Now we know why China could get that “narrow and unexpected?Olympic Game hosting in July and didn’t have to wait “long and painful?procedure to the WTOany longer in September that year.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 22, 2016)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$






Remember how they scared the shit out of people enough to let them do whatever they wanted and Americans were blinded.

And the poison sent in the mail, freaking everyone out to use duck tape around a  no window room with supplies ..

What ever happened to all of that...?


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 22, 2016)

I assume that with the OPs logic the obomanation is responsible for the 49 killed in Orlando!!! Seems his FBI was notified many timed about the shooter and did NOTHING!


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 5, 2016)

893. New secret deal(4/13/2015)

Since China has joined the WTO, Its economy improves a lot. China quickly gets rich. The wealth also created a lot of corrupt officials. Many of them escaped to hide in US. That's a big headache for the Chinese government. For decade it has sought US government help to deport these fugitives but failed.The corrupt Chinese officials have brought a lot of wealth to the US and useful internal information as well which benefits US a lot. 

Last month, there was a dramatic turn around. 



> China gives 'priority list' of wanted officials to U.S.
> 3/25/2015
> 
> BEIJING (Reuters) - The Chinese government has provided a"priority" list to the United States of Chinese officials suspected of corruption and are believed to have fled there, a top state-run newspaper said on Wednesday.
> ...




It meant there was a secret negotiation in process. On 4/11/2015, a deal is reached. The fugitives will be handed over to Chinese authority as a payment.Be noticed that both sides are intelligence. 



> China says U.S. backs its campaign to hunt down 'economic fugitives'
> 4/11/2015
> 
> BEIJING (Reuters) - The United States has promised support for China's campaign to hunt corrupt officials fleeing abroad, the official Xinhua news agency reported late Friday, after meetings between security officials from the world's two largest economies.
> ...




Once again, China gets what it wanted. What is their return to US? A framed drug smuggling case like what they did in EP-3 spy plane's deal? Or illegal money laundry case When they arranged a "painting purchasing" by Bank of China in last month?(see #892) I think in following days or months, a framed case would apply on me and my family. My wife will go to China again on April 14. Like usual, it was arranged by the Feds. It's easy to murder or planting when someone is on a tour.


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 19, 2016)

894. The reason why I don’t have a valid drive license (1) (4/20/2015)

In late 1990s, the Feds intensified persecution on me with their high tech.EM wave weapons. I went to South East Asia to get rid of those radiation shooting. I drifted there from March 1999 to July 2000. 

In March 2000, I was in Thailand. I found the authority tried to frame me in a drug case. I was in horror. This was a very serious matter, so I sought asylum in Foreign Minister of Thailand. It was hard in a strange country if you were framed in such a case. 
(see ?9. Frame attempt?and ?0. Seeking asylum?

In July 2000, I returned to US. The bitter experience of trying to frame me in alleged drug case alarmed me. I started to tell my story in Internet. 

On Nov. 12/2001, San Jose Mercury News had a whole page article “Killing Pablo? It said the “secret group killed 300 people. No one was ever prosecuted. (see #62. Plot) I had a feeling the Feds would carry out a big slaughter in US. That article “Killing Pablo?was to justify their action. 

On January 16, 2001 the Federal Bureau of Prisons set May 16, 2001 asMcVeigh's execution date.
Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Feds must have my personal information. May 16, 2001 was carefully selected. My drive license was expired on May 24, 2001. I had to renew my drive license before that date. The Feds was sure that they could intercept my license renewal mail and using it as hard evidence in coming “big drug case? 

Anyhow, I hesitated to mail the license renewal form. 

On Apr. 11, Skolnick wrote his “RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS? I found it was about to frame a “Heroin smuggling case? not for hostage releasing. Combined with the article “killing Pablo? I thought the Feds must have plotted a big drug case on me. 

5/11/2001 The original planned execution date of Timothy McViegh. I didn’t mail the renewal form, that interrupted the plan of the Feds. They had to extend the execution date. 

5/12/2001 The Mercury News had a brief news which proves my suspicion was very accurate, I wouldn’t renew my drive license. (see ?4. My brother in law was targetted? Even if it causes so much trouble in my life. 

6/11/2001 McVeigh was executed.


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 29, 2016)

898.  why I don’t have a valid drive license (2) (5/5/2015)

In March 2001, I received a drive license renewal notice from DMV. The old license would expire on May 24,2001. I hesitated to mail the renewal form to DMV because there was an event at that time trying to get my signature on a blank paper. It alarmed me that the Feds was organizing a plot.  

4/11/2001, Skolnick's article revealed there was a secret deal made between Chinese secret police and the Feds. The deal was to create a drug smuggling case from China to US. 

5/11/2001, Timothy McVeigh's excution date. It was delayed. I think it was because I didn't mail my drive license renewal form to DMV. The Feds need my drive license as evidence in their framed case. 

5/12/2001, a brief news in Mercury News said there was a malfunction in machine which issuing renewal drive license in Sacramento DMV office. It caused a lot of renewal drive license sent to wrong addresses. It justified why my drive license would be in wrong hand if I had mailed renewal form. The news issuing date was well planned. The action day of the Feds was 5/11. The execution of McVeigh was used to distract public's attention from a framed drug case. The victim would have no chance to read the news of malfunction machine of DMV next day. 

6/11/2001, McVeigh executed. The Feds knew that I wouldn't renew my drive license any more. Their plan failed. But I since lost the chance to drive. 

9/11/2001, the promised deal to Pentagon still had to pay. Besides, the Feds had to get the Patriot Act to keep their target under surveillance. The news after 911 attack proved my allegation was very correct. The Feds used victime's drive license as their evidence.




> 9/11 Hijackers Leave a Clear Trail of Evidence'
> 
> Investigators find a remarkable number of possessions left behind by the hijackers:
> Two of Mohamed Atta’s bags are found on 9/11. They contain a handheld electronic flight computer, a simulator procedures manual for Boeing 757 and 767 aircraft, two videotapes relating to “air tours?of the Boeing 757 and 747 aircraft, a slide-rule flight calculator, a copy of the Koran, Atta’s passport, his will, his international driver’s license, a religious cassette tape,
> ...






See all articles at:  How the Feds persecute people - Page 3 

From EP-3 spy plane to 811 attack

EM sleep wave


----------



## katsung47 (Aug 12, 2016)

895. New plot is similar to the 2001 one (4/24/2015)

In early May 2001, the resignation of the Heads of FBI and DEA also indicates something big would take place. 



> DIRECTOR OF F.B.I. SAYS HE'LL RESIGN AFTER EIGHT YEARS
> 
> By DAVID JOHNSTON Published: May 2, 2001
> 
> DIRECTOR OF F.B.I. SAYS HE'LL RESIGN AFTER EIGHT YEARS






> Impeachment Figure in Line For Drug Enforcement Post
> 
> By JAMES RISEN Published: May 9, 2001
> 
> ...




Those heads used to step down with crime their department committed. At that time, it was for a framing drug case and attempt murder planned to happen several days later (originally for May 11, 2001 then extended to June 11 but went soured) 

Now they repeat that old tactic again. 



> DEA Chief Michele Leonhart To Resign Amid 'Sex Party' Scandal,Policy Disagreements
> 
> Posted: 04/21/2015
> 
> DEA Chief Michele Leonhart To Resign Amid 'Sex Party' Scandal, Policy Disagreements



-----------------


> Senate Confirms Loretta Lynch as Attorney General After Long Delay
> 
> By JENNIFER STEINHAUER APRIL 23,2015
> WASHINGTON ?After one of the nation’s most protracted cabinet-level confirmation delays, the Senate Thursday approved Loretta E. Lynch to be attorney general
> ...




Another two resignations of D.o.J. which means the Feds plot a new drug case ( DEA involved) and will commit a murder crime so they step down in advance to take the responsibility. Everything is similar to the EP-3 spy case of 2001 while secret deal with China has been made. (see "893. New secret deal (4/13/2015)") It could happen as early as tomorrow- Apr.25/2015 - my wife’s return date from her Chinese trip which was arranged by the Feds.


----------



## katsung47 (Aug 30, 2016)

896. Still the F.I.S.A. Court (5/5/2015)


In "893. New secret deal(4/13/2015)" and "895. New plot is similar to the 2001 one (4/24/2015)", I said the old tactic repeated. The Feds have a new plot with the help of Chinese secret police. My wife had been arranged a Chinese trip from 4/14 to 4/25. After her return from China, C.Y.- an alleged Chinese double agent has visited my house three times in latest week.(see C.Y. at #668,669 and 724)

C.Y.'s son works in an American company. A sub-division of that company in China has organized the Chinese staff to have a meeting  in America recently. C.Y. asks my wife to arrange a US tour for those Chinese staff. 

I think it's part of this new plot. The purpose is to link us to a Chinese spy group and cover us under a F.I.S.A. warrant. (Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act)


----------



## katsung47 (Sep 16, 2016)

897. Computer trap (5/5/2015)

On 4/26, one day after my wife's return, the screen of my computer blacked out.  

When my wife saw my conputer was out of order, she said, "Don't touch my computer". She has a notebook computer but she rarely use it. She plays iPad. 

The notebook was given by her boss, said for business material storage. I never touch it before. My wife was a toll of the Feds. I am afraid the computer is full of virus or illegal material-in another word, it might be a planting. 

On 5/3, she suddenly changed her attitude to allow me to use the notebook. For one week I couldn't go internet. So I used it right away. 

I used to post with window Word Process. It doesn't work in that notebook. A frame instracts: "

Activation Wizard

Your beta software has expired.
Use Add or Remove Programs in Control Panel to remove the beta software from your computer."

My wife said beta software might be downloaded by her boss or someone else.

The wizard suggested to go through a list of programs. I was scared. If the Feds hid a malicious worm program and I could touch it off by just a click, then the computer could become a virus source. It thus gives the Feds the excuse of search and arrest they have sought for such a long time. 

I think it's a trap that the Feds set up. They sabotaged my computer with some back door system, just like what they did in MH370 (with hidden auto pilot system) and drove me to another computer they prepared.


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 5, 2016)

899. April plot (3/29/2016)


A secret deal between the Feds (FBI and DEA) and Chinese secret police in 2001.

4/1/2001   EP-3 collided with a Chinese military jet and landed in Hainan Island, China.
      D.O.D. created EP-3 spy plane event for the D.O.J.. 

4/11  The crew of EP-3 was released.  Skolnick wrote article, " Red Chinese get big bucks in Secret hostage       deals " D.O.J. got the drug smuggling case from Chinese secret police. 

5/11  original planed execution date of Timothy McVeigh. It was used to distract the case of killing of Kat       H.Sung.  Anyhow, I didn't mail the drive license renewal letter. So the Feds delayed the execution of McVeigh.

6/11  McVeigh executed. My drive license expired on 5/25. Knowing I wouldn't renew my drive license, the Feds        had to finish their plot. The planned drug case didn't break off. Former FBI director Louis Freeh       resigned to take the responsibility.

7/13  China got the host of 2008 Summer Olympic. Payment to China for the secret deal. 

9/11  WTC collapsed. A payback from D.O.J. to Pentagon. (for starting war in Mid-east) Atta's drive license was used as evidence.


9/17  China got the membership of WTO. Payment to China for the secret deal.

A new secret deal between the Feds and Chinese secret police in 2016. China will play the role to kill my family members when they are arranged for trips there. 



> Strange Bedfellows: China’s Security Chief, FBI’s Comey Meet in Beijing
> MARCH 14, 2016
> 
> 
> ...



My wife will have a trip to China from 4/3/2016 to 4/17.  

Something big will happen in April to distract the murder case - either a natural disaster, epidemic, terror attack, or all of them if I would be murdered in their plot.


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 19, 2016)

900. Murder in jail (4/2/2016)

How would they murder Kat Sung? Find an excuse to arrest him then killing him in the jail. They performed this action 6 months ago. 



> 3 Santa Clara County jail deputies charged in mentally ill inmate's death
> 
> Veronica Rocha   9/8/2015
> 
> ...



I live in San Jose. If I were arrested, Santa Clara county jail will be the place to detain me. The sheriffs obviously were hinted that the target the feds wanted to kill was a psycho. Michael Tyree, unfortunately was a mentally ill inmate, was mistakened as the target and became the victim. 

I used to be tarnished as insane by the cyberspace team agents. The following quote of a reply from fourpart Currently may well indicate my foresight and their elimination skill.




> FourPart  Currently   05-04-2015
> Senior Member
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 2, 2016)

903. Room vacated for years (5/15/2016)

Feng L. Sung is my young sister. She lives in San Francisco. The ground floor of her house was reformed to a two bed room in law for rent. The tenant is Mr. Jin.

Mr. Jin's grandmother had worked as a maid with my family for decades. She had no children. She adopted a son. That's Mr. Jin's father - a school teacher. My father abominated him, said that he was a government informant. My grandfather was a celebrate who went abroad when the Communist Party took over the China. It was natural that the government set an eye on our family. 

As I know, Mr. Jin was a tax collector when he was in China. Several years ago, he rented a bedroom from my sister. The odd thing is that he doesn't allow my sister to rent off the other vacant room. This behave becomes a talking issue in our friends circle. Why he wants to keep an empty room there? It's strange that my sister tolerates his bully action. For me, this is very clear. Mr. Jin, likes his father, works as snitch for Chinese government. When the Feds have a deal with Chinese secret police, China sends many agents here to monitor my family. e.g.: G-man and C.Lady worked as colleagues with my wife, C.Y. and W.S. bought the house in my neighborhood.(see #635,643,644, 584) Mr.Jin, moved into my sister's house. The vacant room is obviously a trap, to link the new tenant to a F.I.S.A. warrant.  

Last week, I learned the emptied room for years now is rented off. The new tenant is my daughter. She doesn't want to take too much commute to San Francisco. A new plot starts in the end of May and June.


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 15, 2016)

904. Birds of a feather flock together (5/19/2016)


In "901. Donald Trump is a candidate of the Feds." I said Trump is a S.S.G., that this election campaign is full of S.S.G. rally comic show. 

Two weeks ago, Trump revealed something.  



> Trump accuses Cruz's father of helping JFK's assassin
> 
> By NOLAN D. MCCASKILL 05/03/16
> 
> ...


 Trump accuses Cruz's father of helping JFK's assassin

Picture:
https://fuhrerious88blog.files.wordpress.com/2016/04/img_4139.jpg 

1. It proves President Kennedy was assassinated by organized plot. Many S.S.G. activated to guarantee the success of the assassination - either to cover up or to be "reliable witness. 

2. In last message, I talked about the case that father and son all work as informant for the government. Like father like son. So are Ted Cruze and his father. Anyone to win this comic show will be a S.S.G. after all.  

Ted Cruze drops out the campaign just because he represents Republican Party. The GOP doesn't want their fame to be hurt by the ugly work done by the next President.


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 29, 2016)

905. June plot (5/25/2016)

Ben Gu is my brother in law. His wife is my youngest sister. Ben Gu is a successful business man. He now owns several houses in San Francisco. He also is a target of the Feds. (see# 64. My Brother in law was targeted.)

Ben Gu has an eld brother lives in Shanghai. Ben often helps him in finance. Now his niece live in his house in San Francisco. Strange enough, Ben's niece has a theory that Ben's wealth should belong to her father's. Her reason is, three decades ago, when her great Aunt sponsored one to the States, it ought to be her father not Ben because her father was the old brother, should have the privilege. 

My relative told me this story. "Ben earns his wealth with his hard working. It's absurd to have such an opinion". She said resentfully. 

I have different view. It's a typical evil tactic of the intelligence. They used to provoke family conflict with jealousy. 

What alarms me is Ben's niece will go home next month. I allege Ben's niece and Mr. Jin both work for the intelligence and are planted in my sisters house. A framed case may break out in June. Likely a drug case from China. Ben Gu imported merchandise from China. It's easy to plant something in shipment.

To plant in garbage can is also a tactic the Feds used to use. (see # 689. Plant in garbage can and 6/10/2011 case (10/17/2011)). Coincidence is there is a notice from city of San Jose: 
"Free Neighborhood Cleanup Event  
Garbage collect day: Saturday, June 4, 2016"

June, is obviously a month of plot.


----------



## HaShev (Dec 10, 2016)

hangover said:


> First of all 9/11 was the worse fail in U.S. history. Then Shrub lied about yellow cake in Iraq and invaded, which was an equal fail. Then the voters gave Shrub a second term to do even more damage, destroying all U.S. credibility and integrity, and destroying the economy of the U.S. and the rest of the world.
> 
> And all the cons can do is whine about Benghazi.
> 
> This country just might be stupid enough to put another con in the White House.



I think you are confusing blame and presidents.
Bill Clinton's poor foreign policies was something  Joe Public was willing to sacrafice for sake of liking on his domestic sucess.
But not just his failed foreign attentions, he himself admitted he had the chance to capture or kill Bin Laden back in 1998 years prior.  When did he admit this?
9/10 a day before, which was 9/11 where he was speaking in Australia.
So ask yourself, what made him
 bring that up so coincidentally before the event in a time zone where if one knew a preplaned event was to occur by Bin Laden would mistakingly assume it had occured?
Only someone in the know would make that mistake and also feel some concerned blame=guilty concious.

With what we know now, Clinton definitely received money from the Saudis, but for what?  Did he receive it to let Bin Laden go when he had him and decided not to act in 1998?  If so, then he inadvertantly or knowingly took money to let the guy behind 911 have free reign.
That would be huge, as would our gov't refusing to prosecute or look further into all the Clinton foundations pay to play activities.
Maybe this is so bad that it is the reason they can't prosecute them=too embarassing and problematic regarding trust and confidence in our gov't.


----------



## KissMy (Dec 10, 2016)

Bush was repeatedly told Who, What, Where, When, Why & How we would be attacked & he said "I'm tired of Swatting Flies". (Bush never swatted at Al Qaeda) He said if they dare attack we will crush them. Then Bush allowed the attack & let Bin Laden Go! Bush allowed North Korea & Iran to build Nukes & gave Iran control of Iraq! Killed 9,000 US Citizens & wasted $4.4 Trillion!!!


----------



## KissMy (Dec 10, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> I assume that with the OPs logic the obomanation is responsible for the 49 killed in Orlando!!! Seems his FBI was notified many timed about the shooter and did NOTHING!


Did it reach President Obama's Desk?

It is well documented that Bush was well informed on 9/11 attacks many times from many people prior to 9/11, but you give him a pass & crucify Obama for your fantasy


----------



## KissMy (Dec 10, 2016)

Obama's worst day is still better than Bush on his best day!!!

Bush allowed 9/11 attack on US even after he was given all the intelligence about Who, What, Where, When, Why & How we would be attacked. The Anthrax attacks were committed by Bruce Edwards Ivins of the United States Army!

Bush's friend from high school General Tommy Franks issued stand-down orders to allow Osama Bin Laden to escape. Bush never tried to capture of kill Osama!

Bush did not go after Saudi or Iran or people who aided the 9/11 attacks on US. Instead he "stove piped" non-credible charges against Iraq & toppled the country giving Saudi & Iran control of Iraq & more power!!!

Bush got 9,000 Americans killed & 45,000 wounded. Caused massive inflation & wasted $5 Trillion. He barely killed any Al-Qaeda Terrorist. Obama is the man who exterminated Al-Qaeda Terrorist.


----------



## hangover (Dec 12, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > Bush allowed 9/11 to happen and showed the world how stupid America is
> ...


How else could FDR get involved in a war this country wanted to stay out of? Have you not heard of that conspiracy theory?


----------



## hangover (Dec 12, 2016)

KissMy said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > I assume that with the OPs logic the obomanation is responsible for the 49 killed in Orlando!!! Seems his FBI was notified many timed about the shooter and did NOTHING!
> ...


The CIA has said that Russia's hacking of the election was equal to 9/11, and Trump is in denial....trying to protect his buddy Putin.


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 13, 2016)

906. Effort to link me to F.I.S.A. (6/1/2016)

On 5/30, my wife told me Mr. yao and his family will come to U.S. on 6/3 (Friday) and visit me right on the same day. Mr. Yao was my classmate of Junior middle school. We know each other for more than 50 years. 

The last time I saw him was 21 years ago when I was in China. The sudden visit is not a coincidence. It is arranged by the Feds and Chinese secret police. It's obvious. I just talked about they have planted two informants into my sisters' houses. Now they directly send one to me to link me to the Chinese intelligence. It's easy to recruit ordinary people to be an informant. 

So many events squeeze together in this month. It's for one purpose - the Federal Reserve is eager to raise the prime rate. The world is watching every movement of the Fed Reserve. But it has to obey the order of the Feds.(FBI and DEA) The Feds hold a large quantity of the houses in Bay Area - not only for the convenience of framing a case (they put their informants in targets' neighborhood, in banks, stores, and working place the targets go, but also a method of making money. Normally, it works. But this case lasts too long, more than 20 years. Too many real estates are held. A tiny rate upwards will cause a big cost, let alone there may be a risk to break up a balloon.

That's why so many efforts to frame a case in this month.  

907.The Feds control the internet (6/7/2016)

On 6/5, Sunday, I joined two two groups in Facebook. One is "9/11 Truth Movement - All Theories Welcomed", the other one is "911 questions". I posted a news "Saudi Press: U.S. Blew Up World Trade Center To Create ‘War On Terror?
". Then I started to post my theory "The origin of 911 attack" in "9/11 Truth Movement". Soon I received a note from the group host. 


Norma Rae    11:58am Jun 5


> Please delete all your posts not related to 9/11 or I will remove you from the group. Thank you in advance.



I leave it alone because my theory is 9/11 related. Then I found my postings started disappeared from the page. I went to the other group"911 questions", found a message was waiting for me:

Ray Kraaijenhagen 





> Jike Sung .. 9/11 related posts only. keep that in mind while you are in this group. it seems you just joined and posted other .. non related articles. they will be deleted.



911 questions Public Group | Facebook


To my astonishment was that I even hadn't started to post "The origin of 911 attack". How did Kraaijenhagen know what I was going to do next and threatened to "they will be deleted."? 

I reviewed that site, found many unrelated messages (such like passed away Boxing star Muhammad Ali...)

The odd story indicts that: 1. I am under the surveillance by the Feds cyberspace team all the time. The response is instant. All happens in minutes. 

2. Those groups are set up by the Feds, are traps to net those who don't believe the lies of government. 

3. My analysis (The origin of 911 attack) is very correct. They are afraid of it. 

 Judge it by yourself if my "The origin of 911 attack" is 9/11 related. 
http://katsung.forumotion.com/t6-from-ep-3-spy-plane-to-811?


----------



## KissMy (Dec 14, 2016)

katsung47 said:


> 906. Effort to link me to F.I.S.A. (6/1/2016)
> 
> On 5/30, my wife told me Mr. yao and his family will come to U.S. on 6/3 (Friday) and visit me right on the same day. Mr. Yao was my classmate of Junior middle school. We know each other for more than 50 years.
> 
> ...



The problems with this theory is, it involved to many people for one of them not to spill the beans or have been discovered or hacked, too complex to have work properly without being discovered, & no physical evidence to back it up.

It's however a proven fact that Bush knew who, what, where, when, why & how Al Qaeda would attack NYC WTC on 9/11. Condoleezza Rice repeatedly quoted Bush as saying he was "tired of swatting at flies"!  Bush did not take actions to prevent the 9/11 attack he knew was coming!  Rice & others repeatedly said Bush wanted a comprehensive global war on the terror network, instead of defending US against the attacks. Bush's High School friend General Tommy Franks issued the repeated "Stand Down" orders to our troops that allowed Bin Laden to escape!


----------

